# RAF Nocton Hall Hospital



## Duckers (Dec 10, 2005)

For those of you familiar with Rauceby and St Johns Asylum, within the same corridor along the A15 is a former RAF hospital that served through the Cold War. It is in large grounds due to mostly ground floor buildings however there is also the shell of the 19th century manor hall which was gutted by arson in November last year. 
It is located in the village of Nocton of the B1202. The grounds are hidden behind the village church and is accessed either by the main service road that runs passed the mansion into the main grounds. Also At the side of the church is a walkway under a tunnel of trees which leads through some common land to the service road. They former barracks is now a housing estate next to the site.
The site was used by the RAF from the end of the war until 1984. It was also used by civilians during this period and was the main defence hospital in the county at that time. It was closed for a short while until the USAF was leased the site during the Gulf War where there were very few casualties. Afterwards it was kept maintained with a minimum of staff when the the USAF handed it back to MoD in 1995 where it was subsequently closed. The site has since been vandalised massively and several buildings have been burnt down. It is now due for demolition due housing developments in the area.
The site also features a water tower where you can see the whole complex of long endless narrow corridors and side wards that housed a total of 760 or so beds. There is a gym which is has been turned into a make shift skate park. There are aslo reports that there is a tunnel which runs from the mansion basement to nearby RAF Waddington however I now believe this not to be true.
The site is definitely worth a visit and it has had very poor security where there is no trouble in infiltrating the buildings. However in my last visit (of the 7 times I've been) a couple of weeks ago I was chased round the site by what I believe may be security who drove onto the grounds however I was not cought. There are also trespass signs now up which weren't there before. This is probably due to change in ownership from the MoD to the property developers. 
Pictures of the hospital are at this site:

http://actionstations.fotopic.net/c700153.html​
Duckers


----------



## Baz (Dec 14, 2005)

Ah good old Nocton, 10 miles from where I live  As for the vandalism, yes it has suffered badly at the hands of youngsters, which is a great shame. I would have loved to have walked the corridors as they were, some of them seem to go on forever. Again it is a big site, the last time we went we focused on the mansion. It is only really the frame of the massive building left standing. The floor is in terrible condition after having the roof come crashing down on it. In one of the main rooms it has made the floor collapse leaving a massive hole in the ground, this does however allow access into the basement with a bit of ducking about. Under the Hall there are rows of bombproof shelters/rooms and some real eerie untouched rooms. It is amazing to see the condition of the basement and thinking about the condition of the Hall above your head when you are down there. One of the scariest things we did when we were there was go up the staircase to the 3rd floor, after that the stairs have collapsed but again it really is a strange feeling when you are up there. The elevator shaft is still standing and the lift is stuck on the top (4th) floor. 
The site is good for exploration, although *apparently* the big gates onto the site are sometimes padlocked, but I'm pretty sure there would still be access 'around' the gate. Once before we have also had a car enter the site and snoop around before driving off, again we also suspected security. Enough said methinks!


----------



## krela (Dec 14, 2005)

Interesting stuff, not heard of this one before, thanks guys!


----------



## Baz (Dec 14, 2005)

Come on a trip to Lincolnshire and do Rauceby, Nocton and St Johns all in a day


----------



## Duckers (Dec 19, 2005)

A couple of days ago I had just returned to the site with a group of uxbexing mates. The big gates are now secure by a nice big padlock. However entry is still possible as there are holes in the fence about 100m to the left of the gate by a white building that is partially burnt out. There is no other entry on to the site by the public rights of way around the site due to barbed wire fencing surrounding it.

While there I took the opportunity to see inside the Hall itself and indeed most of the shelters are intact completely undamaged by the rubble above. Note though that I doubt they would of been much use in the case of a nuclear attack as they are just sub-surface. There is also access to the above mentioned white building through a corridor from these shelters. 

Be careful when exploring round the hall has not far behind it is a nursing home with a few street lights around it.

No sign of security this time though but we arrived at 2:30 am.

Duckers


----------



## nursepayne (Feb 5, 2006)

On the way back from visiting a factory yesterday I stopped by to check out Nocton Hall and I found the hall, but couldn't see any derelict buildings, just looads of new housing. (at night)
Does anyone know if theres anything left of the hospital behind the hall?


----------



## vanburen (Feb 12, 2006)

ive been to RAF nocton hall hospital today and wandered around for about 2 hours and ive got to say i was really impressed with the size of the place ! i dont know why but i expected it to be a lot smaller.it has the longest corridor that ive seen i my life,no kidding.apart from the miles of corridors and rooms there is also a mortuary,boiler houses,pathology lab and 5 containers outside that look like massive freezers and also a water tower.thanks for letting me know that the place exists before the houses start going up and its gone forever...


----------



## Lanin (Feb 13, 2006)

ive been to Nocton with Duckers a couple of times and its a good site to have a look at. not sure if it was security we were being followed by but we weren't staying to find out. i would say if you can its worth a visit otherwise like vanburen said, it'll probably be houses in a year. the hall is also good fun and there's a lot of books about.


----------



## HowardFoundation (Feb 8, 2007)

*Nocton Hall*

Main house is in ruin but hospital remains behind, see link for aerial photo! http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=53.165565&lon=-0.4133&z=16.7&r=0&src=msl
I've uploaded some photos of the main hall under residential as well, well worth a visit pleanty because theres stuff to see. Take a torch though!! 

It's up for sale if anyone wants to buy it!?!? lol


----------



## Pete (Feb 8, 2007)

Thankyou for posting up the old photos of Nocton Hall. Having seen it in it's current scorched state, it is sad to see what it would once have been like. 

I shan't be entering into the bidding for the place.lol. I take it you mean it is the Hall part which is up for sale only? Probably quite an awkward plot with the nursing home occupying the same plot.

Pete


----------



## HowardFoundation (Feb 8, 2007)

I did mean the hall yes, but i assume the same company own the hospital at the back too. It's a property developing company. Who obviously cant afford to build on it and just want to sell it or something.


----------



## smileysal (Feb 9, 2007)

Wanting to do Nocton Hall and the RAF hospital behind it. was gonna go a few weeks ago, but then teen had couple of auditions in london,and then more ice skating practise for the skating show, but now if anyones up to go to Nocton would love to go. (can't do night times tho, parents wont have toddler overnight  )


----------

